# Matilda made it home



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

i picked up matilda today to replace the mkII


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ahh 5cylinder! That thing is Fast compared to the syncro & gets much better mpgs!
Problem areas:
head gasket
Water pump-timing belt-roller
radiator
Heater Core---12+ hour job!
running hot due to the radiator shrouds missing--make them out of mudflaps/thicker plastic sheets, alloy, etc
Suspension--Control arm bushings [buy the CAs new], motor & tranny mounts.


----------



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

well today i did some normal maintenance
changed the spark plugs
changed the oil and filter
flushed the coolant
i am really shocked with how fast this thing is compared to my 8v mkII


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GBR_GLI)*

Looks like valve cover gasket may be a source of oil leakage on the intake manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BTW- You must have very tolerant neighbors.








Congrats on Matilda.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Matilda made it home (GBR_GLI)*

Very nice. BTW I love your driveway


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Matilda made it home (gtiboy66)*

Are all your VWs a shade of blue?


----------



## 87_GTI (May 25, 2008)

ah yes, so that's the one you were talking about, I remember this in another thread. brought up discussions of other lesser known VW's. I do like it


----------



## 87_GTI (May 25, 2008)

are you still selling the MKII? that's what you wanted the wheels for right?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (87_GTI)*

Pics no worky.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Pics no worky.

Same here.


----------

